# What Became of them?



## Trevorw

In 1967, the Blue Funnel ships, "Melampus" and "Agapenor" were trapped in the Bitter Lakes in the Israeli/Egyptian war. They were eventually abandoned as war losses. What actually became of them? How did they get them out of the Suez Canal and where did they go to?


----------



## Santos

Hi Trevorw hope this helps,

Melampus was trapped along with Agapenor in the Bitter Lakes in 1967. In 1969 they were considered a war loss and the London War Risk Insurance Assurance Co assumed ownership. On release in 1975 they were towed to Trieste via Port Said and Cyprus for discharge of their respective cargoes.

Melampus was sold to Korissianev Shipping CO SA and became Annoula II in 1975. In 1982 she was sold for scrap and in the November of that year she went to Gadani Beach, work commenced the following year on scrapping her.

Agapenor was sold to the Grecomar Shipping Agency and renamed Nikos. After lying idle for eight years she arrived in Piraeus on 28th July 1975 where she received a refit , extending her working life. On 27th December 1981 work began on scrapping her in Pakistan.

Chris.


----------

